# Location of IR sensor on HR24?



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I have an HR24 and and HR20 in the same cabinet and an MX900 w/ the RF/IR "converter" (something like the MRF-350). 

Previously, I had an older HR20 with the IR emitter stuck to the IR sensor of the HR20 with some type of silicon adhesive and a nice size wad of electrical tape to prevent "cross talk" between the two devices. (I know it is possible to switch the remote signal set of one of the IRD's but this may be difficult w/ my setup.)

Now that I have replaced the HR20 w/ the HR24, the HR24 is picking up the signals being sent by the MRF or the HR20's emitter. What I would like to do is adhere the emitter to the HR24 so that it blocks out these other signals.

Where on the front of the HR24 is the IR target/sensor?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It is on the top left side. It is also duly noted in your Directv User Manual.


----------

